# Sous Yosemite, Safari plante systématiquement à l'ouverture



## RICOOL (5 Mars 2015)

Bonjour à tous, 

Mon Safari plante systématiquement à l'ouverture sous Yosemite, impossible de le virer (je suis passé sous firefox). J'ai un mac book pro de 2014 à jour (10.10.2) si toutefois une solution je vous en remercie grandement ;-) 
Bonne journée ! 

Eric


----------



## Locke (5 Mars 2015)

RICOOL a dit:


> impossible de le virer


Le virer ce n'est pas possible, le réinstaller oui, mais il va te falloir faire une réinstallation complète par dessus ta version en cours de Yosemite et rassure toi ça n'effacera aucune de tes données personnelles.


----------



## Sly54 (5 Mars 2015)

Est ce que Safari plante aussi dans une autre session ?
Si la réponse est non, alors pas la peine de réinstaller l'OS, Safari n'est pas en cause.


----------



## Locke (5 Mars 2015)

Vu qu'il a fait des tentatives pour virer Safari, ce serait un miracle qu'il fonctionne correctement _(prions pour lui)_.


----------



## RICOOL (5 Mars 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> Est ce que Safari plante aussi dans une autre session ?
> Si la réponse est non, alors pas la peine de réinstaller l'OS, Safari n'est pas en cause.


----------



## RICOOL (5 Mars 2015)

Bonjour messieurs, merci de vos réponses, je dois réinstaller totalement Yosemite ? Et une autre session c'est à dire . Et avez vous une idée du pourquoi de ce bug ??? merci ;-)


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2015)

RICOOL a dit:


> Bonjour messieurs, merci de vos réponses, je dois réinstaller totalement Yosemite ? Et une autre session c'est à dire . Et avez vous une idée du pourquoi de ce bug ??? merci ;-)


il y a déjà des dizaines de fils sur ce genre de """bug"" ( centaines si on compte les archives anciennes)
la cause la plus probable  est dans ta session


tester sur une autre session est le premier truc qu'on fait

ca fait partie du processus de base  de diagnostic puis réparation ( depuis les debuts d'OSX)

ca
*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche


*mesures concernant une fonction ou application*


*tester sur une autre session
verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction à problème sur un autre compte- une session2
( session1 fermée c'est mieux)
Tester sur un vrai compte 2,  compte invité si c'est très ponctuel
Au besoin créer un vrai compte test ( preferences systeme/ comptes) et le garder car ca reservira toujours, pour tests ou examen des differences de fichiers
Si ca marche sur session2 , le souci est local ( session1)
et il faudra réparer la session1

si ca ne marche pas bien sur session2 , le souci est un niveau plus haut ( application, OS ou matériel) et on passe aux mesures globales


*mesures globales*

*réparation des permissions

* verification réparation du volume

*Avoir son OS à jour

* téléchargement et installation de la mise à jour combinée de l'OS
et ce quelles que soient les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier toutes les mises à jour

**Autres*
-reset pram
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR
-reset SMC
(procedure propre à chaque modèle)
pour macintel
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR
- démarrage sans extensions
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1564?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Sly54 (5 Mars 2015)

RICOOL a dit:


> Et une autre session c'est à dire . Et avez vous une idée du pourquoi de ce bug ??? merci ;-)


Un autre compte.

Préférences système / Utilisateurs et groupes.


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Mars 2015)

Je rappelle qu'une des dernières versions de l'infâme Genieo a la particularité de faire planter Safari.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je rappelle qu'une des dernières versions de l'infâme Genieo a la particularité de faire planter Safari.


+1
oui c'est peut etre ca
voir l'épinglé section internet et passer un coup d adwaremedic


----------



## RICOOL (6 Mars 2015)

Merci à tous et Pascal for mac (l'historique toujours là depuis des années et aussi précis et pertinent) je vais regarder tout ça ;-) 

sinon qu'est ce que " les dernières versions de l'infâme Genieo" qui est il d'ou vient il ? 

Merci et bonne journées messieurs (enfin s'il ya une dame parmi vous je la salue également)


----------



## RICOOL (6 Mars 2015)

Ps : je n'ai pas Genio


----------



## RICOOL (6 Mars 2015)

J'ai donc testé une autre session invité et même échec avec safari... 

d'autre part j'ai fait : 

*réparation des permissions

* verification réparation du volume

*Avoir son OS à jour

* téléchargement et installation de la mise à jour combinée de l'OS
et ce quelles que soient les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier toutes les mises à jour

**Autres*
-reset pram
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR
-reset SMC
(procedure propre à chaque modèle)
pour macintel
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR
- démarrage sans extensions
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1564?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mars 2015)

RICOOL a dit:


> Merci à tous et Pascal for mac (l'historique toujours là depuis des années et aussi précis et pertinent) je vais regarder tout ça ;-)
> 
> sinon qu'est ce que " les dernières versions de l'infâme Genieo" qui est il d'ou vient il ?
> 
> Merci et bonne journées messieurs (enfin s'il ya une dame parmi vous je la salue également)


lire l'excellent blog du créateur d'adwaremedic si tu veux des details
(thesafemac)

et comme expliqué et dans l'épinglé et dans tonnes de fils là dessus
ces saloperies viennent via des telechargements  depuis sites nazes ( softonic etc)
et parfois appli elle même qui est malhonnete
--


----------



## subsole (6 Mars 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> lire l'excellent blog du créateur d'adwaremedic si tu veux des details
> (thesafemac)
> 
> et comme expliqué et dans l'épinglé et dans tonnes de fils là dessus
> ...



Je plussois.
Voir l'actualité MacG du jour => Oracle installe un adware en douce avec Java


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mars 2015)

subsole a dit:


> Je plussois.
> Voir l'actualité MacG du jour => Oracle installe un adware en douce avec Java


etend ses habitudes vindoz à mac
(note es sécurité :  java étant aussi un  outil utilisé par des malveillants, désactiver java peut etre une bonne mesure de sécurité , personnellement  ca fait longtemps que Java est "désactivé", et ceci sans aucune gêne )


----------



## RICOOL (6 Mars 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> etend ses habitudes vindoz à mac
> (note es sécurité :  java étant aussi un  outil utilisé par des malveillants, désactiver java peut etre une bonne mesure de sécurité , personnellement  ca fait longtemps que Java est "désactivé", et ceci sans aucune gêne )




alors mon cher Pascal : j'ai tout essayé, même onyx, réparation, reboot et reset et divers et variés, changement de session, desactivation de java etc etc... en vain. Penses(pensez) vous qu'il me faille réinstaller Yosemite ? que faire.... ;-) merci beaucoup


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Mars 2015)

Regarder dans /Library/Internet Plugins et ~/Library/Internet Plugins

Il y a peut-être des choses qui n'ont rien à y faire.


----------



## RICOOL (6 Mars 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Regarder dans /Library/Internet Plugins et ~/Library/Internet Plugins
> 
> Il y a peut-être des choses qui n'ont rien à y faire.


----------



## RICOOL (6 Mars 2015)

De quel genre ? ... je pense aussi... et puis il y a un truc bizarre quand j'éteins mon mac : un truc blanc avec marqué dessus "click to abort this install" avec une boite jaune, ça disparait très vite... bon bref un ménage s'impose mais si tu veux bien me dire ce que je peux virer je suis preneur  (j'aime bien faire le ménage)


----------



## RICOOL (6 Mars 2015)

Voilà ce que j'ai dessus : 

Internet plugins : 

AdobePDFViewer.plugin
AdobePDFViewerNPAPI.plugin
Default Browser.plugin
DirectorShockwave.plugin
Flash Player.plugin
flashplayer.xpt
nsIQTScriptablePlugin.xpt
Quartz Composer.webplugin
QuickTime Plugin.plugin
SharePointBrowserPlugin.plugin
SharePointWebKitPlugin.webplugin
VLC Plugin.plugin

et 
Internet Plug-Ins (Disabled)
Flash Player.plugin


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mars 2015)

est ce que tu as utilisé adwaremedic?


----------



## RICOOL (6 Mars 2015)

No pas de adwaremedic


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mars 2015)

ca fait 2 pages que tu aurais du le faire


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Mars 2015)

SharePointBrowserPlugin.plugin
SharePointWebKitPlugin.webplugin
VLC Plugin.plugin

Le VLC Plugin est un très vieux truc qui n'a jamais brillé par sa stabilité. Il n'a rien à faire sur un système Yosemite. A retirer promptement.

(tu peux aussi virer le dossier Internet Plug-ins (Disabled))

Les deux SharePoint correspondent à un programme Microsoft. Tu peux les retirer et les mettre sur le bureau ou dans la corbeille et voir si ce n'est pas cela qui fait planter Safari.


Tout cela sent le système mis à jour de versions d'OS X en versions d'OS X, sans réel discernement.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Mars 2015)

http://www.adwaremedic.com/index.php


----------



## RICOOL (6 Mars 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> SharePointBrowserPlugin.plugin
> SharePointWebKitPlugin.webplugin
> VLC Plugin.plugin
> 
> ...



Merci, j'ai viré et mis sur le bureau et vais tester adware de ce pas ;-) merci


----------



## RICOOL (6 Mars 2015)

MERCI ça a marché !!  Je ne sais pas si c'est les plugin ou adwaremedic car j'ai tout fait successivement mais Safari marche (bon, il s'ouvre, il rame et mouline mais il s'ouvre enfin). Bref : bravo les gars, bonne journée à vous et merci


----------

